# Missing Book Covers



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Some of my book covers (30+) have gone to plain gray or plain gray with only the titles in black, no photo.  I tried a reset, a restart, and clearing the data and cache, I can't get them to come back. The last update seems to have messed up some things on my fire. I never had these issues before. Any idea on how to get the covers back? They are all from books purchased from the Amazon kindle store.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I deleted them and then re-downloaded them from Amazon and got the covers back that way. A bit of a pain, but I'm glad to have my covers back.  Just wanted to update.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

So no idea what may have caused it?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

No idea at all.. I wondered if it might have had something to do with the recent update, but I'm not sure.


----------

